# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Προβολέας > [Προβολέας] Εστιάζει μόνο γύρω από το κέντρο

## fmike

Καλημέρα
Αγόρασα ένα projector από το banggood και το πρόβλημά του είναι ότι εστιάζει μόνο γύρω από το κέντρο της εικόνας.
Επικοινώνησα μαζί τους και μου είπαν ότι αναλαμβάνουν το κόστος επισκευής, εάν είναι λογικό το κόστος, σε ένα κατάστημα που θα τον πάω.
Επισυνάπτω φωτογραφίες που αποδεικνύουν το πρόβλημα.
Επισκευάζεται το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα;
Αν ναι σε ποιο κατάστημα να πάω;
Μένω Ηράκλειο Κρήτης.
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρωνIMG_20220108_112521.jpgIMG_20220106_191205_9.jpgIMG_20220106_191248_2.jpg

----------


## mikemtb73

> Καλημέρα
> Αγόρασα ένα projector από το banggood


μεταχειρισμένο η καινούργιο?
μπορεις να βαλεις ενα λινκ του bangood να βοηθησουμε καποιον συνάνθρωπο να τον αποφυγει ....

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## fmike

[103,31€ 20% OFF]T6 LCD Projector 1280 x 720P HD 3500 Lumens Mini LED Projector Home Theater USB HDMI Beamer Projectors & Accessories from Computers & Office on banggood
https://banggood.onelink.me/zMT7/ac040622

Καινούριο τον αγόρασα στα 59€ περίπου

----------

mikemtb73 (08-01-22)

----------


## mikemtb73

και στην εγγυηση να είναι, αντε βγαλε ακρη με κινα φιλε...

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Μιχάλη,
ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ, ΚΑΛΗ & ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΙΚΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ γεμάτη ΥΓΕΙΑ να ΄ναι για σένα και την οικογένειά σου το 2022.

Η BANG GOOD είναι πανομοιότυπη με τη FUNAI και τη TURBO-X της προηγούμενης εικοσιπενταετίας.
Άλλωστε από τη τιμή αγοράς του PROJECTOR (*59€* όπως αναγράφεις στο post #3) θα ΄πρεπε ν΄ υποψιαστείς τη
ποιότητα του προϊόντος.
Εν πάσει περιπτώσει η ζημιά έγινε και για ν΄ επανορθωθεί γνώμη μου είναι να στείλεις ένα e-mail στο κατ/μα αγοράς
του PROJECTOR με τις φωτογραφίες που παραθέτεις στο post #1, και να τους πιέσεις ότι αν δεν σου τον αντικαταστήσουν
θα προβείς σε δημοσιεύσεις όλων των αιτημάτων σου κι απαντήσεών τους σ΄ έγκυρα τεχνικά περιοδικά ώστε μάλλον θα ΄χουν
ν΄ αντιμετωπίσουν δυσφήμιση και μείωση πωλήσεων.

Η πλέον πιθανή βλάβη η οποία αρχικά διαφαίνεται και μπορεί κάποιος ν΄ υποθέσει είναι ο από κατασκευής κακός ή μη σωστά
τοποθετημένος φακός εστίασης.

Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------

